# UVC und/oder CSII Spaltsieb



## 15.8 (23. Dez. 2013)

Hallo Teichfreunde,

bis vor ein paar Tagen wollte ich den UVC direkt an den Filter schrauben (s. Bild).
Jetzt habe ich mehrfach gelesen, dass es ratsam ist, ein Spaltsieb vor den Filter zu setzen (geringere Reinigungsintervalle).
Also gehört die UVC vor das Spaltsieb . Spaltsieb wird ein CSII, nicht wie geplant ein Eigenbau.
Jetzt hat mein UVC einen Einlauf und zwei Ausläufe .
Es ist ein Aqua-Tech 18Watt Twisster.http://www.koi-steppan.com/UVC-Geraet-18-Watt-Algenvernichter-AquaTech-Neu-OVP

Die Frage ist, kann ich einfach einen Auslauf am UVC zumachen? Wenn ja, welchen?
Oder sollte ich gleich einen neuen UVC kaufen (TCM 18Watt.?

Vielleicht kann mir ja jemand die Fragen beantworten.....

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## Patrick K (23. Dez. 2013)

*AW: UVC und/oder CSII Spaltsieb*

Hallo Jürgen

Ich würde die UVC auch vor den Vorfilter einschleifen ,nicht wegen der Verschmutzung sondern wegen dem Durchfluss ,gepumpt geht mehr durch als in Schwerkraft

Die Tüllen hast du ja , wie man sieht ,dürfte also keine grössere Probleme geben

ah noch was wegen dem 2den Ein /Auslauf der ist nur da zum an den Filter schrauben , in Prinzip kannst du den Ein /Auslauf nutzen der am besten passt  und einen der gegenüber liegenden (die Seite mit 2 Anschlüssen) mit einem Deckel verschliessen

Gruss Patrick 

Ich würde gleich einen 30W TMC UVC nehmen, dann hast du Ruhe ,mach dir keinen Kopf wegen der Stromrechnung ,die kommt aufs gleiche, da du nur ca. die hälfte an Zeit hast in der du die UVC nutzt


----------



## Michael H (23. Dez. 2013)

*AW: UVC und/oder CSII Spaltsieb*

Hallo
Bei den Fertig Filter'n ist die UVC doch auch immer die erste in der Filterkette , so seh ich das mal bei meinem O..e Filter (BioSmart).
Seh das aber auch wie Patrick mit Druck sollte man mehr erreichen wie in Schwerkraft.

Geht eine TMC überhaupt in Schwerkraft ...?


----------



## 15.8 (23. Dez. 2013)

*AW: UVC und/oder CSII Spaltsieb*

Danke für die Antworten 

Jep, der UVC soll ja vor dem CSII angeschlossen werden. Also, Pumpe - UVC - CSII - Durchlauffilter.
Ich kann/will aber nicht mit 2 Schläuchen in den CSII. Deswegen die Frage, welchen UVC-Ausgang ich dicht machen kann.


Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## Olli.P (23. Dez. 2013)

*AW: UVC und/oder CSII Spaltsieb*

Hi,

mach den Ausgang direkt gegenüber dem Eingang zu, dann kannst du auch sicher sein, das das gesamte Wasser an der Lampe vorbei muss.................... 


Und:



> Geht eine TMC überhaupt in Schwerkraft ...?



Jepp, das geht! :smoki

Besonders, wenn man mehr Flow hat, wie an der Lampe vorbei gehen soll (Bypass).................


----------



## Joerg (23. Dez. 2013)

*AW: UVC und/oder CSII Spaltsieb*

Hallo Jürgen,

es spielt keine Rolle welchen Auslauf du zumachst. Es sollte egal sein nach der UVC nach links oder rechts abzuzweigen.
Die UVC Leistung sollte für dein Volumen gut passen.

@Olli, mit Schwerkraft hat das dann aber weniger zu tun. 
Ich hatte auch eine TMC im Einsatz. Diese wurde dann nach dem Filter gepumpt, bei Bedarf, im Bypass betrieben.
Da in den letzten beiden Jahren kein Bedarf war, liegt sie ungenutzt rum. 
In Schwerkraft ist eigentlich nur eine Tauch UVC sinnvoll.


----------



## Michael H (23. Dez. 2013)

*AW: UVC und/oder CSII Spaltsieb*

Ich dachte eher das in Schwerkraft nicht viel durch geht , sind doch nur 1 1/2 oder 2 Zoll Anschlüsse , da gehen doch höchstens 5000 Liter durch die Stunde .


----------



## Patrick K (23. Dez. 2013)

*AW: UVC und/oder CSII Spaltsieb*

Hallo 

da gehen eher weniger durch in Schwerkraft

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Olli.P (24. Dez. 2013)

*AW: UVC und/oder CSII Spaltsieb*

Hi,



> @Olli, mit Schwerkraft hat das dann aber weniger zu tun



Okay,

hätte evtl. erwähnen sollen, das meine UVC nach dem Filter kommt und das mein System gepumpt ist.......................


----------



## nano (30. Dez. 2013)

*AW: UVC und/oder CSII Spaltsieb*

Hallo,
nach meinem Verständnis würde ich nicht ein Auslauf vom Durchlauf UV schließen, da die Pumpenleistung im Gehäuse aufgeteilt wird . Ein Teil geht ungebremst in den Filter und ein Teil geht an der UV-Lampe langsam vorbei , da die volle Leistung der Pumpe (ca. 4000-8000 L) nicht so schnell UV behandelt werden kann .
Ich habe mir diese UV
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Rota-Tauchst...fuehrung-/181124625700?_trksid=p2054897.l4276
in die Sammelkammer vom Siebkasten gehängt und das fuzt ,nach 2-3 Wochen war der Teich klar ! Über den ganzen Sommer hatte ich den Durchlauf-UV an und trotzdem eine grün-braune Suppe ,sichttiefe ca. 50 cm !


----------



## Nori (30. Dez. 2013)

*AW: UVC und/oder CSII Spaltsieb*

Mach den gegenüberliegenden Anschluss zu - das Wasser soll schon an der Quarzröhre entlang laufen - bei deiner Pumpe hast da keine Probleme.
Schwerkraft UVC's gibts schon - die haben dann die 110-er Anschlüsse - es muss kein Tauch-UVC sein.

Gruß Nori


----------



## lotharw (30. Dez. 2013)

*AW: UVC und/oder CSII Spaltsieb*

Hallo nano,

die UV beseitigt kein "grün" aus dem Teich,die Nährstoffe müssen aus dem Teich raus,das ereichst du mit einem Filter,die UV tötet nur  kleine Pflanzen/Algen und Tiere/Bakterien ab oder hemmt ihr Wachstum.

Der Schmodder muß aus dem Teich raus.
Im Filter wachsen Bakterien,die Nährstoffe fressen.

Mfg
Lothar


----------



## nano (30. Dez. 2013)

*AW: UVC und/oder CSII Spaltsieb*

Hallo Lothar,
danke für die Aufklärung, bei Deiner Teichgröße hätte ich auch keine Algen (grins/ 0 L)  ;-)
Jaaa, is klar ! Die Nährstoffe müßen raus dann wachsen keine Algen , nur PO4 & N03 ist nicht nachweisbar und mit der Tauch-UV war der Teich klar bis auf den Grund !?


----------



## nano (30. Dez. 2013)

*AW: UVC und/oder CSII Spaltsieb*

Hallo Nori,
hast Du dir die Beschreibung einer Durchlauf-UV mal durchgelesen oder zum reinigen auseinander genommen ?
Wenn JA, dann hast Du recht und ich nehme alles wieder zurück ;-)
Trotzdem hat der Tauch-UV geholfen ,nicht der Durchlauf-UV


----------



## Nori (30. Dez. 2013)

*AW: UVC und/oder CSII Spaltsieb*

Logisch habe ich schon einige UVC benutzt und auch zerlegt - erst kürzlich hat mein 55 Watt TL-Klärer wieder ne neue Röhre bekommen und das Quarzglas wurde gereinigt.
So kleine PL-Geräte vertragen schon ne 5000-er oder 6000-er Pumpe - ne größere Gehäuse-Röhre wie z.B. bei meinem TL-Klärer haben auch mit einer 12000-er Pumpe kein Problem (hatte mal versuchsweise ne 11500-er Tetra zusammen mit der 7500-er Laguna über 2" durchgepumpt - ging auch prima)

Das Problem ist halt, dass oft ein18-er oder 36 PL-UVC mit einem 40-er Tauch-UVC verglichen wird - das ist ne ganz andere Röhre vom Wirkungsgrad her - da würde selbst ein 20-er Tauch UVC besser sein als ein 36-er PL-Strahler.
Vergleiche mal einen 40-er T5 oder einen 30-er bzw. 55-er TL mit deinem Tauch-UVC - da bist du vom Wirkungsgrad in etwa gleich.

Gruß Nori


----------



## Patrick K (30. Dez. 2013)

*AW: UVC und/oder CSII Spaltsieb*

Hallo Nori

Ich denke das problem liegt nicht an ,18 ,30 ,36 , 40 oder 55 Watt sondern meist einfach nur am Besatz 

Gruss und Gesundes Neues Jahr Patrick


----------



## Nori (31. Dez. 2013)

*AW: UVC und/oder CSII Spaltsieb*

@ Patrick:
Das mag wohl sein, aber bei obigen Beitrag kam es so rüber, als ob ein Tauch-UVC die einzig funktionierende Strahlerversion sei - was überhaupt nicht stimmt.

Gruß Nori


----------



## nano (31. Dez. 2013)

*AW: UVC und/oder CSII Spaltsieb*

Hallo ,
behaupten  möchte ich nix, aus meiner Erfahrung (Teich 4 Jahre) war der Teich nach Einsatz der Tauch-UV nach 2 Wochen klar ! Mit dem angebauten UV eben nicht ,obwohl es auch gehen soll ! 
Da ich in etwa den gleichen Teich und Technik habe wie Jürgen (Themensteller) ,wollte ich nur meine "Erfahrung" mitteilen . Natürlich muß man auch von dem Besatz ausgehen, wenn in einem 7000 L Teich ca. 25 Fische ,darunter 3 Koi , zuviel sind dann ist Technik gefragt. 
Der Tauch-UV war die letzte Maßnahme 2013, bevor der Teich in die Winterruhe ging ! Wie es 2014 dann aussieht ,wer weiß . . .  !?


----------



## wp-3d (31. Dez. 2013)

*AW: UVC und/oder CSII Spaltsieb*



nano schrieb:


> Hallo Lothar,
> danke für die Aufklärung, bei Deiner Teichgröße hätte ich auch keine Algen (grins/ 0 L)  ;-)
> Jaaa, is klar ! Die Nährstoffe müßen raus dann wachsen keine Algen , nur PO4 & N03 ist nicht nachweisbar und mit der Tauch-UV war der Teich klar bis auf den Grund !?



Ja Hallo Reiner,

wenn ich lese, 





> Über den ganzen Sommer hatte ich den Durchlauf-UV an und trotzdem eine grün-braune Suppe ,sichttiefe ca. 50 cm !



Eine grün braune Suppe,


> wenn in einem 7000 L Teich ca. 25 Fische ,darunter 3 Koi , zuviel sind dann ist Technik gefragt.



jaaa, nee, jetzt ist mir auch klar! es muss ein anderes Geschütz her.

Die Tauch-UV hat dir die Verursacher der grün/braunen Suppe aus dem Teich geschossen
und nun gibt es kein Phosphat und Nitrat mehr.

Eine UV ist die allerletzte Option für Teichbesitzer die sich ungenügend Gedanken über Filter 
und Biologie machen, aber schnell und einfach doch ein paar Tiere im Wasser sehen möchten.


.


----------



## 15.8 (31. Dez. 2013)

*AW: UVC und/oder CSII Spaltsieb*

Ich weiß nicht, wie ich mit meinem neuen Filter klarkommen werde.
Plan ist, den Filter einzufahren und dann nur biologisch zu reinigen.
Deswegen habe ich ja auch einen recht großen Filter genommen und noch einen
CSII davor gebaut, um die Reinigungsintervalle möglichst lang zu halten (bis jetzt nur im Kopf. Hab ja noch 3 Monate Zeit).
Wird das nichts, soll der UVC vor den CSII gebaut werden.

Ich habe eigentlich nur __ Hornkraut und Co. in meinem Teich (und ein bisschen __ Schilf,sowie
__ Hechtkraut).
Die 3 Koi lassen keine Bepflanzung zu. Für Filtergraben und co ist kein Platz vorgesehen 
gewesen (der Teich war beim Hauskauf dabei).

Bin schon ein wenig unglücklich darüber, dass der Teich eigentlich nur ein Loch ist.

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## Patrick K (31. Dez. 2013)

*AW: UVC und/oder CSII Spaltsieb*

Hallo Jürgen 



> Bin schon ein wenig unglücklich darüber, dass der Teich eigentlich nur ein Loch ist.



Na da hätte ich doch einen super Vorsatz für das Jahr 2014 für dich

( @ Admins "Warum haben wir hier eigentlich keinen Buddel Smiley")

Gesundes Neues Jahr .................Patrick


----------



## Nori (31. Dez. 2013)

*AW: UVC und/oder CSII Spaltsieb*

Da lässt sich optisch aber schon was machen - dieser Pool-Look kann kaschiert werden.

Gruß Nori


----------



## 15.8 (31. Dez. 2013)

*AW: UVC und/oder CSII Spaltsieb*

Puuhh, Vorsätze habe ich schon einige
Im Garten graben steht aber erstmal hinten an.

Nori,
mir fehlen z.Z. einfach die Ideen.
Hab schon mal über diese Naturagart-Dinger (glaube Ufermatten) nachgedacht.
Scheitert aber leider an der bildlichen Vorstellung 

Euch allen einen "Guten Rutsch" in das Jahr 2014.

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## Tottoabs (1. Jan. 2014)

*AW: UVC und/oder CSII Spaltsieb*

Die grünen Ufermatten gibt es auch in der Bucht....(E-bay)
da sind eauch ein paar Bilder für deine bildliche Vorstellung.


----------

